# Training Indochina?



## simonallen (Jan 19, 2004)

So am after some general info please anyone?

Have done some bojitsu stick fighting and assume the Modern Arnis forms hols some similarity.

Am trying to find a homestay or training camp in Far East for two months early this summer, to train some form of stick fighting. Any links, ideas or travel stories welcome.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

